# Im rated 7th on google?? what the???



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok im not going to get excited here and its just one key word term but out of all my meta tag key words I chose there is one particular key word I decided would be used the most based on my research.

So I submitted to google, posted in other forums, linked, created facebook and myspace groups... and the first month or so Im listed several pages away from the first search page.

Now, I find that I am 7th from the very top on the first page under this key word.

How.......the heck........did I pull that off?

Not that Im complaining, thats incredible!

On top of that, my main competitor is 6th, Im right behind them on the search page.

Amazing... simply amazing.

And the store isnt even open yet.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great Glen! Best wishes.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I also had this happen when I first started my site and I was told it is called the sand box stage. Google's engines will start you towards the top and see where you fall after that. 

When I first started I stayed there for about 3 or 4 months and gradually went further down till I was on the third page and then I came back up from there. Now after close to a year and a half, I come pretty close to the top on all my main search terms. At first I was like wow how did I do that, I must have worded my site perfect haha only to find out, that was just how it works.
There is a really good site I got good info from when I was first starting my site, it is a website building forum called Cre8asite forums and those people are really good about what works well.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation info on Cre8asite, Bobbie. I'm reading Everything I can get my hands on about this stuff. Thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Then you will love that site, there is so much website building and feedback info there, they were a life saver for me in a couple of situations I got myself into when I was building my site 

Edited to add: I just went there to get the name of the site, and wow I forgot how many goodies and stuff you can find there hehe  I added it back to my favorites.


----------



## ThinkingMan (Nov 22, 2006)

How do you add metatags to your website??


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I found this on that new site... Google.... lol 

adding meta tags in a website - Google Search


How To Use HTML Meta Tags - Search Engine Watch


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a page rank tool on my browser, and every so often it doesnt update and gets stuck on a number for a while....but ya right now it tells me that Facebook is #7 rank and Tshirt forum is 45,490 rank.

maybe thats what you have too?


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

ShadowDragon said:


> Ok im not going to get excited here and its just one key word term but out of all my meta tag key words I chose there is one particular key word I decided would be used the most based on my research.
> 
> So I submitted to google, posted in other forums, linked, created facebook and myspace groups... and the first month or so Im listed several pages away from the first search page.
> 
> ...


I hope i have the same luck as you when i get my site up. This should be very motivating for you, i would imagine. Good luck on everything else.


----------

